# Tongue pictures, wanna share?



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh I LOVE these pictures, good idea !!


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

OOh what a good one Jo Ellen...her tongue looks so pink and the grass so green. You must have a nice camera


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you, I like your pictures too! Cameras are all relative you know, there's always a better one, hopefully worse ones LOL.

Actually, I think these shots are very hard to get. The moment is over in a flash and you have to be very quick! I had no idea I got this picture until I downloaded the many I had taken that day. What a great surprise. But I find it very true that many of our best pictures are total accidents. Do you find the same?

:wave:


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Thank you, I like your pictures too! Cameras are all relative you know, there's always a better one, hopefully worse ones LOL.
> 
> Actually, I think these shots are very hard to get. The moment is over in a flash and you have to be very quick! I had no idea I got this picture until I downloaded the many I had taken that day. What a great surprise. But I find it very true that many of our best pictures are total accidents. Do you find the same?
> 
> :wave:


I completely agree. I actually set out to get these pictures..I kept trying to get him to lick his lips and finally the peanut butter came into play. My new camera has a "sports" function, which is basically a really quick shutter speed, so it captures the picture right when you need it. 
It's always cool to download your pictures just to get a particularly great one that you didn't expect


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I use to have a bunch of them but just threw them away thinking no one wanted to see that. Same way I felt about the pooping ones. ROFL Who knew there would be such an audience for them.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I use to have a bunch of them but just threw them away thinking no one wanted to see that. Same way I felt about the pooping ones. ROFL Who knew there would be such an audience for them.


You and me both


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Funny pictures! Great Thread!

This has always been a favorite one of Jasmines tongue!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Jazz has that tongue a working. LOL


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

sure i got a billion of them!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Tiny little tongue...


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Is my face clean yet?​


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Great idea! I have one of each member of the family... 

Grandma (Keeper):









Momma (Lucy):









And baby boy (Jersey):









Julie and Jersey


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Gracie








Ollie attempting a Tom curly Wurly


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Danny picking his nose:


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Danny picking his nose:


ROFLMAO!!!!!! OI need to clean my monitor now from the spewed coffee!!!! :doh: Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Check the pic in Dave Beech's thread "T for Tongue Rolling" farther down in this forum. That's the best one I've ever seen ...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Danny picking his nose:


 
OMG!!!!!!!!!!! Soooooooooo funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

After an hour of playing with Moose n Angel, Tailer crashed and had a long droopy tongue...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's Jester showing almost all of his treat spots on a very hot day........


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm amazed at the various shapes (almost looking like exotic flowers) that these tongues can take. I love the one of Danny picking his nose :...especially since I noticed today (I guess I had too much time on my hands) that the little crack on the side of the nostril is actually a flap, it's not even attached--this is what enables Danny to get in there and pick his nose :smooch: :.

*BISCUIT, as a puppy, in mid-yawn...this is before he got his tongue spots:*









*BISCUIT--after he got his tongue spots:*


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Here's Denali's tongue - Gretzky's isn't so interesting - I'll have to see what I can find!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Here's Jester showing almost all of his treat spots on a very hot day........


Huh! Is that what you call them? Danny has one on the back of his tongue. I like that name "treat spots".


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Huh! Is that what you call them? Danny has one on the back of his tongue. I like that name "treat spots".


Yup! That's the spot where you're supposed to put the treat! :


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

These are from our first day with Augustus McCrae! I'm sure I have about a zillion from when he's older, but I'm missing my sweet little puppy pie today, so these are for reminiscing!


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

These are great!
Monsters tongue doesn't have any spots...


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

These pictures are cracking me up! Our kids do have some tongues!! :


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Hello there :wavey:


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Too Funny... Diesel (looks like Im choking him!)


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

This is an oldie from Abby's first summer:


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy's tiny tongue, then Murphy & Kai, and then Murphy again..


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

It's from Monster and my photo shoot for the March calendar....


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Say ahhhh.....*

Say ahhhh, oh that's very nice Bob. But I was hoping you could you stick your tongue out a little further. Perfect!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tasha's turn....*

Okay Natasha.... now it's your turn. Oh, I see you've been eating grass. Do you have the energy to stick your tongue out further, or is it just too hot to work that hard?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Say ahhhh, oh that's very nice Bob. But I was hoping you could you stick your tongue out a little further. Perfect!


Bob sure has a long tongue for a little pups, love his name by the way


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

davebeech said:


> Bob sure has a long tongue for a little pups, love his name by the way


Bob still may be "little" but all his parts seem to be big. At 5 months he is already the height of his mother/Tasha. He was the largest of the six puppies in Natasha's litter. He has Dumbo ears, his tail almost touches the ground, his paws have been larger then Natasha's since he was 14 weeks old, and you've seen his tongue.

And his name... of course you would like the name Bob.. after all the name of your dog is Fred. We started calling this pup Bob when he was about a week old.... ... something about being a big, slowmoving, easygoing, boy. Nothing to cutsy or pretentious for him, Bob just seemed to suit him and as time went by it stuck.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

New Tongue Pic! Snow Is Good!


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

The most reliable way to get a picture of Lucie's tongue is to break out the peanut butter. She has a long narrow black chow-triever tongue and it moves fast!

1. We want peanut butter
2. Lucie - What's this on Papa's finger?
3. Lucie - Tongue in action
4. Coach & Lucie - Coach enjoys peanut butter


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

just being looking at some pics of Tom at 7 weeks old, looks like he's sticking his tongue out at me here.........................and he probably was too


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Tom...You started tongue exercises at such a very young age...no wonder you can do the tongue twirl!


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Here's a few of my crew. Dakota is the first 2 photos and Savannah the last. I love the pictures of dogs which it looks like they are sticking their tongue out at you. I can't seem to get the photo fast enough for those but I always seem to get ones which they blink in it. I have millions of Dakota blinking.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I love those first two...that's a really good looking fluffy dog.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

sadie and sophie


----------



## gisabella (May 23, 2007)

and as a pup









and as a real small baby


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

One of my all time favorite tongue pics:








Wiggly yawning tongue:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

here's another of that little rascal Tom


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

fostermom said:


> Danny picking his nose:


 I have never seen a dog pick its nose. F.M., Has he always done that? That is too funny!!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Well I have better ones at home, but here is one that I had on my work computer of Bailey licking our wedding cake, lol.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

davebeech said:


> here's another of that little rascal Tom


You should submit this one to the puppy calender this month for spring time!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Finally got a picture of puppy tongue!


----------



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

*Chelsea and Ollie*

Here's my snap.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

complete with slobber.

Chelsea that is a fantastic picture!


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

*brain freeze*

dang that snow is cold.....brrrrrrrrr


----------



## goldengirl71 (Jan 20, 2008)

We see this at every meal time in our house ... LOL!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

goldengirl71 said:


> We see this at every meal time in our house ... LOL!


I think that is the definition of Doggie Heaven!!! Great shot!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Here's some Nellie tounge! LOL!:


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

I FINALLY Have a picture to put in this thread! Taya doing what she does best--begging for food...


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Great thread! Here are a couple of Ella and her tongue...can't blame her for licking her chops in that first one...so many bones, so little time!


----------

